# All That Glitters isn't Gold 160km - 13th August 2022 - BRISTOL



## Oliveriles (13 Jul 2022)

Event : All that Glitters isn't Gold 160km
Event date/s: Saturday 13th August, 08:00am
Event location: Abbey Wood Retail Park, Filton, Bristol
Cost of entry: £10 plus £3 (Insurance) for non-members

SIGN UP HERE - https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9483

Non-Audax Members are very welcome.

Back for 2022 a 200k Severn Bridge Series GOLD GRIMPEUR AAA-rated event.

Free finishers' Patch for all riders.








A very audacious but breath-taking ride into the Brecon Beacons National Park climbing up through the Black Mountain ranges.

Highlights include;

1. Descending the 200m from the top of the disused railway line from Blaenavon World Heritage Site / Big Pit National Mine Museum to Pontypool via the National Cycle Path.

2. Passing South through broad-leaf woodland with its splendid old mining and quarrying ruins and offers fantastic views east across the valley of Afon Llwyd.

3. Exploring the Wye Valley along the Symonds Yat to Monmouth Cycle Path.

4. Climbing the world famous Tumble from the little used Govilon track route.

5. An opportunity to visit Symonds Yat Rock and enjoy the amazing views of the Wye Valley.

6. Cycling past the wonder of Llandegueth Reservoir.

7. Enjoy fine views of the New Severn Bridge as you ride through Shirenewton.


Mostly quiet lanes and minor roads with easy navigation


Event Medal available for purchase £4.00 








See Route Here - https://www.plotaroute.com/route/1623234?units=km 


Entry on the Line (EOL) possible - £3 surcharge, payment by card or cash.


This event qualifies as a 200k ride in the Super Rouleur Award - See Details Here - https://audaxwales.com/super-rouleur-award/


See my other events at www.sbraudax.com


----------

